# Sticky  NT Version of "A Crazy Way To Choose Your Type"



## treesee

I started reading shadow's post on how INFJs and INFPs react under extreme stress
Crazy Way to Choose Your Type
(INFJ- dissociation)
(INFP- masquerade)

I followed a link to a book on the topic, ended up at Amazon and searched for the rational's version..
I think it is surprisingly accurate!

Not going to copy it all word for word but the basic ideas are:

When they feel out of control or incompetent rationals use several different defense mechanisms (some or all)

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details 

"Superstition Variant"
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
-Superstition
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


*For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
*For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?


----------



## thewindlistens

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


I do this all the time.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

My goodness, I find myself doing the "The Thats Illogical Variant" very often.
*thinks and mutters to himself*


----------



## vanWinchester

Hm, I do all of them at some point. But some more than the other. I guess the ranking would be something like this: 

*Rank 1:*


treesee said:


> *"The Super-Intellectual Variant"*
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


The fun-thing is, that of course over the internet it is hard to tell when I am that way. And yet, I have seen a few people who could tell that I was *different* when I was doing it. Highly interesting. 

*Rank 1:*


> *"Blanking Out Variant"*
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


This is probably on rank 1 along with the "Super-Intellectual Variant". When stressed, I seem to loose more details than normally. Yai N-Alzheimer. 

*Rank 1.5:*


> *"Nitpick Variant"*
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


I do this one a lot (even when not stressed). Mostly with my work. Constantly. My high perfectionism makes it hard to release my work sometimes. Yesterday I spent a whole day working on ONE detail of a layout I am currently making. Go and figure. 

*Rank 6:*


> *"The Thats Illogical Variant"*
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


 Yeah, happens. 

*Rank 11:*


> *"Superstition Variant"*
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


More of only that. Some stuff makes me *step back* and just shut down sometimes. I guess mostly I have that after RS-split-ups. I just avoid my grief-feelings and go socialize. *shrug*

Good stuff, treesee. Very accurate.


----------



## Antagonist

Most of this hits home. In the spirit of Winchy, here's my rankings:



treesee said:


> *"Blanking Out Variant"*
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I do this so much it practically defines me.



treesee said:


> *"Nitpick Variant"*
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


Same with this.



treesee said:


> *"Superstition Variant"*
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


I'm not super OCD or superstitious, but I have irrational fears and slight germophobia -- I wash my hands _a lot_.



treesee said:


> *"The Super-Intellectual Variant"*
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


I'm naturally distant, not too too cold, and don't show much emotion -- although I do complain a lot or express annoyance and frustration.



treesee said:


> *
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"*
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


Isn't this just part of being NT? I don't think it's just a defense mechanism.


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
*
*"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis *

*"Superstition Variant"
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
*
*I most frequently identify with these* *variants especially the Super intellectual variant. I hear often from friends and family how I'm stoical and forever thinking. My mom told me I have the look of " I don't give a damn" whenever it's concerning anyone and their issues. *


----------



## thewindlistens

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical





Antagonist said:


> Isn't this just part of being NT? I don't think it's just a defense mechanism.


I agree. 

ghukgui <- message too short ~~


----------



## cafstoda

That's scary enough knowing it is what i do  I don't want to have to admit it too. It's too much like me. :dry:


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -Becoming cold and distant
> -Shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


These.
10char


----------



## εmptε

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> *-Not following through because it has to be perfect first* - *Do this about 50/50 OL and 75/25 IRL*
> -Illogical obsession with details  *knowing things
> *
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


*Those.

*Points*
*


----------



## Jrquinlisk

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


Wow. Just about all of them. That's not a good thing, I imagine...


----------



## amberheadlights

treesee said:


> *For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
> *For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?


Heh, well since you asked... I looked at the defense mechanisms listed on the INFJ or INFP site, and I can't say I do either of those. Staying in bed like that would make me crazy, and I probably couldn't do it for more than fifteen minutes without some sort of sleep aid (unless it's already bed time, obviously). The closest I could come to that is, I don't know, going on a Twin Peaks marathon or something. The INFP defense I don't use at all. 

I'm right on the border of F/T, though, so I took a look at some of the NT ones:



> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


This I could see myself doing quite a bit, especially the first two.

This one I maybe do, but to a lesser extent:



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


----------



## Buffichar

Oh how true so true. I step back aka blank out when stressed. Past experience has taught me to keep my mouth shut and mask my feelings. I only ge greif for expressing myself at those times because I seem illogical. At least to everyone else :crazy:


----------



## Schattenjaeger

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


Well, questioning everything somehow belongs to my nature, that's not really a defense mechanism. And as I define feelings (my own as well as these of other persons) as illogical in principle, I wouldn't use the second aspect at all.



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Is this really an intellectual thing?
I do this very often, but just shutting down feelings doesn't make anyone more intellectual.



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


YES, especially the first one. And in opposite to the other variants I use this one only under stress.



> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


This variant doesn't work as defense for me, though extreme stress may cause something like that. I absolutely hate the first aspect, and the other ones use to breed nightmares. Additionally it's kind of strange, as I'm always conscious of the fact that superstition actually is not more than superstition, and thereby never really believe in these things.



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Happens under stress, but doesn't really work as a defense mechanism.


----------



## Sunless

Wow this is very accurate. I do all of them, but some of them to lesser extent. The ones i do the most are:

Blanking out, superstition and super intellectual


----------



## Jack Rabid

treesee said:


> I started reading shadow's post on how INFJs and INFPs react under extreme stress
> Crazy Way to Choose Your Type
> (INFJ- dissociation)
> (INFP- masquerade)
> 
> I followed a link to a book on the topic, ended up at Amazon and searched for the rational's version..
> I think it is surprisingly accurate!
> 
> Not going to copy it all word for word but the basic ideas are:
> 
> When they feel out of control or incompetent rationals use several different defense mechanisms (some or all)
> 
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
> 
> 
> *For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
> *For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?


OH God.. these 2 are me to a "T" :frustrating:

*"The That's Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others* 
*-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis*


----------



## More Tea

LOL. Yeah, I've been guilty of all those behaviors, but I *live* the Nitpick Variant.


----------



## entpreter

can I say 4 out of 5 on the list depending on the other person? haha. I'd say I start with 1, it leads to 2, 3, and then 4 if it's bad enough ; ) 

1. "The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

2. "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

3. "Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details 

4. "Superstition Variant"
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
-Superstition
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


----------



## Kathryne

treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


This is probably my most frequent defense. It's fairly easy for me... to just think, think, think, and, when I'm working with others, I only show emotions that are going to get me somewhere. It's horrible, but if/when I want, I can be a tad manipulative because a lot of times my emotions are just a blank slate.




treesee said:


> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


...followed by that one. But then, I do that sometimes anyways.


----------



## So Long So Long

In ranking order for myself: 

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

"The That's Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.

"Superstition Variant"
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
-Superstition
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details


----------



## SilverScorpio17

I do all of those except for "Superstition Variant" and "Blanking Out Variant." I do the "Nitpick Variant" the most.


----------



## Rao

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
> 
> 
> *For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
> *For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?


Sounds like me...


----------



## Irulan

I'm INFJ, but well, I do the first three a lot.

I do the nitpick one constantly. It _has_ to be perfect first. Yes. But if it's not then the stress is worse.

But when I read the article that was orignally posted, I definitely relate to the INFJ reaction a little bit more than these. (Just a little though.) It's embarassing, but yes, when I'm stressed out I just want to sleep a lot and forget it all.


----------



## Vanitas

> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


That one. Overload makes my brain shut down other processes, especially the resource-hogging and confusing emotions. :mellow:


----------



## Kisshoten

all of them, with the that's illogical variant being used most often.


----------



## Science Officer

"Super-Intelect" 
All the way


----------



## VenusMisty

Actually, according to that Socionics dichotomies thing, an INTP is both logical and irrational, because the lifestyle of a P is unplanned. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## A592

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


I find myself doing those ones, especially the Illogical Variant one. When defending myself I relentlessly question their thought process and reasoning until I find a flaw...then I exploit it.


----------



## Quin Sabe

Wow, for me it changes depending on what level of stress I'm under

Mild to Medium Stress = Blanking Out Variant (way too frequent for me, makes it hard to talk at times)

Medium Stress = The Super-Intellectual Variant (Definitely just leave me alone, I'll handle it)

Heavy Stress = Nitpick Variant (Almost extreme with this one during those times)


----------



## Thorndrop

The 'that's illogical' variant couldn't be more true of myself.


----------



## danicx

I do every single one of those all the time.

(No irrational superstitions though.)


----------



## xGawdx

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

I also believe this is an NT thing, but i also believe there is usually basis behind it when we do.


----------



## Oldlady

I have phobias, but use logic to torture myself with them.

1. I have a phobia of circus freaks, deformed people, amputations, general mutilations of the body, and the industrial revolution.

2. I also have a phobia of phobias. I worry that having a phobia will limit me so I want to do whatever I can to get over my phobia.

I researched exposure therapy and attempted to expose myself to my phobias through google images. However, every time I looked at my phobia I was filled with more anxiety. 

I'm caught in a bind. Not being able to do exposure therapy means that I admit to having a phobia. I develop more anxiety because I have a fear of having phobias. This fear can only be temporarily quelled through exposure therapy, because every time I get the urge to do exposure therapy I have to do it all over again.

Doing exposure therapy is torture. Every time I look at the pictures I have a panic attack. Even if I manage to confront my fears without anxiety, my mind manages to find something new and even more frightening. I don't feel like I've fully completed exposure therapy without having a panic attack. It feels like I was avoiding something by not trying out new, more disturbing images. And that is my great fear. To be avoiding something. I feel like I'm lying to myself or missing out on critical information and opportunities. That's the reasoning behind my fear of phobias.


----------



## rappf

treesee said:


> When they feel out of control or incompetent rationals use several different defense mechanisms (some or all)


Ahaha... having swum (<-- ...gross, I hate that word!) in dire straits for a lengthy time, I've pretty much abused all of these except the first, due to what I call "pathological compliance." Phobia of imposition? Yup—no imposing for me.



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Me, big time. Until recently, I've had about... lit'rally two to three emotions for almost the last decade, with side of the incapability to take anything personally. That was interesting. :mellow:



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


Oho—I know this _very_ well.



> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


Me, when I was younger: repetitive behaviors revolving around overly specific fears.



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I do this today.

And probably a whooooole bunch of yesterdays.


----------



## Nadezhnost

Nitpicking (though, of course, I don't see this as illogical in the moment!) and blanking out when I get flustered or feel too much attention/pressure is on me are both very familiar!

Ooh, and I had a phobia, but managed to get over it (well, 90% over it).


----------



## calysco

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


i always do this. it pisses people off but at that point, how others feel is none of my concern.


----------



## mesheree

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


Ha! Yeah. Other people's feelings and morals are often illogical, whether I'm stressed or not.



treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


When I was younger, and hadn't yet come to grips with the fact that emotions don't necessarily equate to weakness, yeah. But not now.



treesee said:


> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


The not following through part happens to me all the time, but isn't related to stress. I'm just more interested in figuring out how to solve a problem, and proving that I can, than actually applying it. After I've figured it out, there, I'm done. Someone _else_ do the easy part.



treesee said:


> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


Nope.



treesee said:


> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I thought this was just extremely high doses of caffeine... :tongue:


----------



## OneiricEntropy

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


These. I almost never do the other ones...


----------



## Saint Darkness72

I do all of those, the first two in most of the cases, the rest more rarely.


----------



## Nuge

> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


I would Definitely fall into this category :laughing:


----------



## tawainainootoko

I agree with another in that I thought "Super Intellectual," "nit-pick," and "That's Illogical" were generally INTP trends anyway, but I can identify with resorting to all of these at one time or another. Those three are most certainly the most faithful repeat offenders and visitors for me though. I think my current responsibilities at my job will develop and nurture any nursing, crying, or attention-whore OCD tendencies. You just watch. :crazy:


----------



## Eisenheim

damn had a nice read with the "INFJ or INFP? a closer look" really both the catatonic and the masquerade defense mechanism fits me well, it was almost a bit frightening or embarrasing to sit and read through so many lines that just head on describes a way I react in stressful situations.


----------



## L'Empereur

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

this


----------



## ilphithra

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Huh... *goes away muttering*


----------



## Valdyr

The only one I _don't _do a lot is the "blanking out" one. The rest are my typical defense mechanisms.


----------



## s1ng4m3

That's Illogical.
Super-Intellectual.


....yep.


----------



## ZeRo

> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


Little bit but not really.



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Definitely me. I go psycho.




> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


This is also me. I can't stop until I am [1] so tired I pass out... 
[2] l I am satisfied and tasks have been completed.




> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


Meh not really.



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Yes to some extent. Though I am not sure if it is just my "laziness".
Things like names and dates I seem to have to ask a gazillion times because I only need to know that split second and then I purposely forget that detail because I can't be bothered storing it and just assume I will never see that person again (if that makes sense).


----------



## Demian

"The Thats Illogical Variant" "The Super-Intellectual Variant" and "Blanking Out Variant" are my defense systems .
I never thought that I'm this predictable .....


----------



## Neon Knight

1. "The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

I'm pretty sure I do this, I just have to catch myself some time.

2. "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

This is precisely why I feel confused about me having been possibly an INFP because I naturally assumed that it would be they that would purposely chose to lose emotions, shutting down feelings and chose using logic over emotions for decisions. I am certainly there now in any case.

4. "Superstition Variant"
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
-Superstition
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.

I think I've done this as I've actually gotten panic disorder and developed phobias out of nowhere it seems and my social anxiety gets worse and I become rather avoidant of all that is causing me distress, like people.


----------



## snail

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


You've just pinpointed the thing that pisses me off the most about certain NTs. Please be aware that if any of you start doing this around me, I will stop talking to you. Permanently.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

I withdraw. Simply.


----------



## Dove

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.

More or less in this order.


----------



## Turelie

> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Usually this ^ is my reaction.



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


^ This nearly always happens if I get very stressed or depressed. I'll forget whole blocks of time, but eventually I'll start remembering once I feel better.



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


^ This as well. I'll become obsessed with wanting something to turn out right, and if I can't find a guarantee of it, I'll stall or avoid, then stop functioning in general. I hate this one the most.



> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


^ Not sure if I've ever experienced this one. I had some phobias as a teen and was stressed, but I'm not sure if it's the same as this.

Most of these do sound like parts of regular NT behavior on steroids under stress.


----------



## Vaka

These two:



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis





> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


----------



## Ancalimon

All fo them, all the time.


----------



## OctoberSkye

> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Yes.
.......


----------



## minavanhelsing

treesee said:


> "The That's Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


I use both of these when I'm angry (except I might add "occasional loud, but emotionally-removed shouthing" to the second one.) I only use the "that's illogical" variant because people _are_ being illogical, and that's why I'm angry in the first place. ;;>.>



treesee said:


> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I do these things when I'm stressed due to academics or work. ^.^



treesee said:


> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


This is something weird I've recognized in myself...It crops up in odd places, and not necessarily bad ones.


----------



## Jazzlee

I've done all of them... the "Nitpick" and "That's Illogical" especially xD


----------



## TheOwl

I do all of them, especially "Superstition Variant", "The That's Illogical Variant", and "The Super Intellectual Variant".


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

I have basically done all of these, but I mostly do "The Thats Illogical Variant", "Superstition Variant", and "Blanking Out Variant".


----------



## Chinchilla

> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis




I definitely do this.


----------



## MissJordan

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


I do this when someone has an argument they want to present to me.


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


I do this when I want to present/create an argument



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I don't think I do these at all.


----------



## bored_1

treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition


These. The more stressed I become, the more superstitious I become. I tend to start cleaning or doing something mindless, also. 

I'll also become more distant, usually.


----------



## Zdorobot

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Oh God. I do both of those so much. I do the other ones too, but mostly these. Hah.


----------



## Pamcho

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


I do this to my SF friend nearly every time they speak. It's probably teasing...



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Yes.



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


No obsession with details, but my planning usually has to be precise before I follow through.



> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


During the summer I get stressed out because it's too hot to think thoroughly, and then this happens.



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I also do this when I stress out or burn out, and for the most part I forget birthdays (like my mother's), basic math, and names (like my own).


----------



## Suede1

Yes, I do them all at one time or another. I don't like that it's public knowledge, either. Is there some way to make sure non-INTP's never see this? I rather like my defense mechs and don't want to have to develop new ones.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

when I was stressed I acted as an INFP. of INFJ, not sure, either way, i was much more of a feeler then i am in my normal life. i even tested as an INFP when i was stressed/depressed.


----------



## myexplodingcat

> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


Somewhat.



> _"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis_


YES. YES. YES.



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


Not quite. I'm sure it's happened, though.



> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


No.



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


No.


----------



## Soul_Sample

"The Thats Illogical Variant" - This one I use a lot in everyday life, and I don't even consider it to be a defense mechanism, unless it defends me against illogical rants.

"The Super-Intellectual Variant" - I've had some total emotional shutdowns with overall "I don't care if everybody dies" attitude. Happens once a year, usually in February. Then I spend 1 to 4 weeks locked in my room without communicating to anyone. Very productive times <3

"Nitpick Variant" - Rare, but happens.

"Superstition Variant" - Really wanted to say this one doesn't apply to me, but then I remembered that recently I (ALMOST!) made a death note (this is a longlonglong story short version) just in case it might work. ALMOST!

"Blanking Out Variant" - occasional, usually in crowded places where I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## affezwilling

When I get really stressed I start fixing everything, even if it's not broken. I'll rewrite my budget, pay the bills, clean the dishes, organize EVERYTHING and usually do it all at once. I get really short tempered with anything that interrupts me and will get violent towards anything that won't work the way I want it to. Anyone who gets too close will usually get severely berated. I just shut everything out and just go.


----------



## Kelly617

Yeah, when I get really stressed or worried I withdraw completely, blank out everything and procrastinate to the point of near-failure. Luckily, it makes it pretty easy for my friends and family to recognize something is very wrong and it usually doesn't take much for one of them to convince me to talk about it, which always seems to fix me right up.

When I get angry, I get so incredibly outspoken and argumentative, almost to the point where my one and only goal becomes upsetting the other person. I get really distant and cold and I absolutely refuse them the right to get under my skin at all. I act really aloof and counter everything they say with a biting, logical and sometimes exceptionally cruel statement. Again, I always get over it super quick, though, and I'm usually the first to apologize sincerely and offer to take them out for lunch. XD


----------



## geniusdexter

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


I could be the "That's Illogical" one.

*10 seconds later...* "But that's illogical!" :angry:


:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## feigned angst

> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


I do this.


----------



## SteffSweetlySour

I do all of the above but mainly "The Super-Intellectual Variant" and "Nitpick Variant"... I also get really formal in how I interact with people, for some reason.


----------



## slyspy

These all apply:
-disregarding feelings/morals as illogical
-showing no emotion to others
-not following through because everything has to be perfect

These *especially* apply:
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
-blanking out; spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc. (this one is the one that resounds with me the most)


----------



## slyspy

SteffSweetlySour said:


> I also get really formal in how I interact with people, for some reason.


I do this a lot too. I used to call my mom, mother and my older brother who goes by the name Johnny as Jonathan (his actual full name). I also would talk as properly as possible (I still do this).


----------



## Cookey

I do Super-Intellectual and Nitpick, especially nitpicking.. not so much the others.


----------



## Abraxas

treesee said:


> *For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*


Hilarious!


----------



## Timo

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


Not sure. Maybe with narrow-minded people.



treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Sure, I become cold and distant.. but also things frustrate or make me angry more easily.
*-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis* <-- I get extremely overthinking and often quite cranky. Plus I start to question my abilities. I either play a lot of videogames or try to talk things through with someone over the internet. I guess the videogames is for the shutting down feelings part.



treesee said:


> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


Only used to do it with one person. My mom. But even while doing it I realise I'm being way too obsessed with details and should see the general meaning behing what she has to say not nitpick. But I still do it sometimes.



treesee said:


> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


No. Looks pretty extreme.



treesee said:


> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Nope. Don't think so.


----------



## luemb

> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Yep. When I get stressed out I just want everyone to leave me alone, and to let me handle it myself. I slowly work everything out in detail and then when I am sure I have reached a good conclusion I am ready to come out of depression again.


----------



## erica

All of them.. Oh, god, _all of them_.

In order of inclination:

"Nitpick Variant" *This is something I struggle with every day in every facet of my life.*
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details

"Blanking Out Variant" *What YEAR is it?*
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.

"Superstition Variant" *Social anxiety, c**hock-full of it.* *Avoid ALL the people!*
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.

"The Thats Illogical Variant" *This almost always happens to me when dealing with feelers.*
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"The Super-Intellectual Variant" *I go through certain periods of doing this, generally when I'm depressed.*
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


----------



## DarwinsBastard

Nitpick/Blanking out/That's illogical


pretty accurate summation of me.


----------



## Xn18

Where does anger fit in?


----------



## Ellis Bell

Yup, I do all of them, too. Will list them in order when I'm not on my phone and can actually type.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

treesee said:


> *
> "The That's Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis*
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


The first one happens all the time (but I like to stay open minded, I don't disregard other feelings _totally_ because I'm trying to figure out where they're coming from), and the 'super-intellect' usually comes into play during that (usually without me realizing). 

Now, the superstition variant comes into play when I'm stressed about something I have no control over. My OCD acts up and I find myself constantly destroying things that are in my hands.

The blanking-out ... that happens when I get too overwhelmed by the thought of letting my thoughts out (i.e. when somebody(who's important to me) is screaming at me/or when I get too nervous). I forget the most basic of things and I like want to bang my head against the wall.


----------



## Konigsberg

*"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis*

^This

Then these:

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details 

The ones I left out are not so strong in me.


----------



## Ellis Bell

treesee said:


> I started reading shadow's post on how INFJs and INFPs react under extreme stress
> Crazy Way to Choose Your Type
> (INFJ- dissociation)
> (INFP- masquerade)
> 
> I followed a link to a book on the topic, ended up at Amazon and searched for the rational's version..
> I think it is surprisingly accurate!
> 
> Not going to copy it all word for word but the basic ideas are:
> 
> When they feel out of control or incompetent rationals use several different defense mechanisms (some or all)
> 
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
> 
> 
> *For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
> *For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?


So for me the order is: 
The Super-Intellectual variant
Nitpick variant
The That's Illogical variant
Blanking Out variant
Superstitious variant

Added on top of that is the "blame others" variant, which is where I start blaming other people for my flaws or problems.


----------



## LarinLazet

In Order:
*The Super-Intellectual variant- *Always.I kind of just shut down and become robotic.* 
The Nitpick variant - *But I kind of do that already.*
The That's Illogical variant -* I do this in the worst way. When I stressed out about a relationship, I questioned my current boyfriend, then broke up with him despite his protests because I thought it would be "better" that way since I looked at the pros and cons.
*The Superstitious variant -* I rip paper, and well, anything I can get my hands on. Kind of like ripping up my feelings in whatever is in my hands.*
Blanking Out variant* - I've never been good with names or faces or people.

So, completely me.


----------



## Archip

I've done all of these at one point.


----------



## When...

Of those listed, I use this one (only):

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

I find it highly productive 

When that fails (eg. if the other plays emotional doggy-tricks / fact hiding), I calmly crank up the emotional intensity of the other to effectively get the facts I/we need.

Of course, if it turns out I'm wrong when more facts hit the plate...I agree quite calmly, like most people.


----------



## Chrystalline_INTP

All of the above! LOL! But I got an extra giggle on the NitPick Variable. Yea...that's why I don't do things....but in all honesty, it truly is. LOL!


----------



## Procellis

> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis





> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Defense mechanisms? These are effectively my default state!



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


This is close, though.


----------



## darude11

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

These two apply to me. And sometimes the one with nitpicking or blanking out, but those two are not that often.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

In the order of frequency that I display these mechanisms:

1. "*The Thats Illogical Variant"
*I do this quite often. Most people hate me for it, but hey, that means less people to talk to. I find, for some strange reason, that people don't generally like hearing they're wrong and that their stance is illogical. They especially do not like when you backup your claims that they are illogical, and that the way that they feel about something has no logic to it whatsoever. I do this often; people assume that I am incredibly argumentative. It has led to unwarranted suggestions for me to become a lawyer.

2. *"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
*I do this not quite as often, but not frequently enough for the people around me to think it normal. They call it "shutting down" for me. Though, I display the "showing no emotion to others" aspect of this variant continuously. It is sort of my default state. The few friends I have recognize that I have a default state. 

3. *"Blanking Out Variant"
*I usually have reasons for spacing out: mainly, that I am not interested in whatever is going on around me at the time when the "basic facts, names of friends, places, etc." are mentioned and addressed. I am usually in my own world, or I don't care enough to remember. 

4. *"Nitpick Variant"
*I sometimes do this, especially when it comes to work I must do for someone else. I hate seeming incompetent; I hate it in myself and others. 

5. *"Superstition Variant"
*I don't really engage in any type of superstitious behavior. I'm not traditionally superstitious. I have a few tics, but they come out usually when I am in deep though (usually often). I don't regard them as obsessive compulsive behaviors or superstitions. Unpleasant things don't really bother me. I tolerate things well.


----------



## jendragon

I'm definitely a blank-outter. It's like I have anomia or something.


----------



## DLS Jr

I can identify with these two both.

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


----------



## Julian Bocking

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


 Pretty much just these 2, and they usually go hand in hand. Seems to happen a lot when arguing.


----------



## GweNdZ

treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


I do this blatantly.


----------



## slender

i'm a spacer.


----------



## roni

> *"The Thats Illogical Variant"*
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


Haha. Yes.



> *"The Super-Intellectual Variant"*
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


This happens less frequently, but _most _often during _extreme _stress or emotional upheaval. It's not pretty.



> *"Blanking Out Variant"*
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Oh yeah. This is the most frequent. I do it all. the. time.


----------



## FierceAfterAll

That's Illogical Variant for sure. And I guess in extreme cases the Nitpick Variant.


----------



## Fern

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

This describes a Fern* under stress *flawlessly*, and I definately don't relate to the other responses to stress as strongly.What does this suggest, in terms of my type?
I'm thinkin' ENTP fits, because of my functions, but I could see ENTJ fitting as well (which could make sense, because I'm a LIE / ENTj in Socionomics.)
 
*not my real-life name; I just like third person grammar for emphasis


----------



## yardley70904

treesee said:


> When they feel out of control or incompetent rationals use several different defense mechanisms (some or all)
> 
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> *-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical*
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> *-becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings* and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> *-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details *
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> *-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition*
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
> 
> 
> *For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
> *For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?


I think I do that stuff ...


----------



## Naught

I always use the "Super-Intellectual Variant" along the "That's Illogical Variant".


----------



## BelovedDay

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


These variants describes me pretty well most of the time.


----------



## katiki

treesee said:


> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


I do this all the time. I'll look at something and say "I can't do that because of x, y, and z." In reality I probably could do it, but I get stuck on the details and feel I'm not qualified.




treesee said:


> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


This happens especially when I'm pushed into a debate. Surprising, because INTJs are supposed to be good at debating, but I'm really not. I prefer a civil discussion where ideas/concepts can be bounced back and forth.




treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


I do this when I feel like I'm being attacked without being permitted to respond or being attacked by someone who doesn't have all the facts. This most often happens when someone doesn't understand my introversion or my high standards.




treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


I don't think I do these two. If I do it is very rare.


----------



## Phobic

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


I generally attempt to do less dismissing when in my right mind, but the questioning for information is a norm -- if I'm interested in it. When under stress, I'll question for information that I don't really care about.



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Though some of this can happen regularly, it happens often under stress.



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


Applicable. No additional comment.



> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


I was told the Obsessive Compulsive behavior had to do with the Se coming out to play in NJs. Whatever the reason, it definitely happens. (It's inconvenient and frustrating.) 
When exhausted/stressed late at night, I can't look at my reflections in mirrors or leave a lot of space behind me. Irrational and irritating.



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Unfortunately.


----------



## AvocatInTraining

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I do all of these things when I'm at a high emotional state.


----------



## KittenPotPie

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


These. I get stuck on the nit-pick lately especially. 

::sigh::


----------



## Texas

I'm now wondering if I'm not always operating under extreme stress lately because I honestly don't see too many flaws in this:

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

I think I need a vacation.


----------



## Watch Key Phone

I do literally all of these, extremely often. Especially 'super-intellectual', and 'superstition' comes out in anxiety in a major way.


----------



## Delilah

Irrational chiming in....

I do the super-intellectual variant and the that's illogical variant, and not the others.

And now I feel an existential crisis coming on. :bored:


----------



## DualGnosis

These four, especially the first one when I am really engaged in a topic:

_*"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical*_

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details 

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.

Although I do TRY to care about feelings when I stop to think about what to say... gets me in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Ninanation

I think that the Super-Intellectual Variant is more of a personality-quirk I have, and that not behaving accordingly will take more energy that doing so unless I'm with people I'm very comfortable with. Letting it down is just a sign that I approve of an individual, rather than keeping it up being a sign of discomfort. Anyone else feeling like that?

Other than that I've been in touch with all the variants at different times and occations. Great list, really spot-on!


----------



## Missa

I do Superstitious when I'm having trouble doing something and it's frustrating me. But I will do Super Intellectual in relationships.


----------



## SeñorTaco

I fall into these: 



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details




And if things become worse, I fall into this:




> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.



LOL


----------



## Maximus Deus

treesee said:


> I started reading shadow's post on how INFJs and INFPs react under extreme stress
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


Pretty much this every time I've lost an argument.

I can lose but I could never let it show.


----------



## rickrvalladares

Wow I'm ENTP but i can totally see this. brain lateralization theory?


----------



## rickrvalladares

Wow I'm ENTP but i can totally see this. brain lateralization theory? i think it has to do with an under developed fi


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

*"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


*I do this to everyone ahah, especially my mother!


----------



## Schadenfreude

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
-------->This is quite accurate. 

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
------>...This is already me.

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
-----> I do this too sometimes.


----------



## PrinceofPride

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I've never experienced the superstition issue, but the rest all sound like me. Especially the super-intellectual variant, and the nitpicking.


----------



## Corporal Lance

I "Blank Out" so often I've become infamous among the people I know for having the worst short term memory on the planet. I often get flak at work for setting my energy drink down somewhere and promptly forgetting it exists, forcing me to come back 20 minutes later hunting for it only to find it, take a gulp, carry it with me, then forget it somewhere else. I also lapse on the words or names I'm trying to remember which puts a halt in the conversation as I snap my fingers and muse over what it was I forgot while aimlessly attempting to describe who or what it was.


----------



## enigmawrappedinbacon

Antagonist said:


> Isn't this just part of being NT? I don't think it's just a defense mechanism.


Exactly. That's re the "that's illogical" thing. No, that's just the accurate response to people who claim illogical things. Oh and there are so many illogical claims from people who claim they're up top with the logic.


----------



## Obstructor

Well I am an INTJ and I can tell you I get really hostile, if I get in that kind of mood. Directly attacking at individuals weak points. 

But if you drive me beyond all logic, I will have an emotional breakdown and burst into a fiery rage. This surprises myself and everyone else usually and is usually met with swift apology as I reign my emotions back into line. Or I just take it and boil in rage all day long about it, becoming very stressed.

The idea of going crazy is compromising your dominant functions and falling back on your lower functions, which cannot be sustained for long.

All of the ideas of the original poster are how I normally act not how I go crazy.


----------



## Fish Launcher

I associate with the following variants:


"That's Illogical"
Nitpick
Blanking out
 
And occasionally...

Super-Intellectual


----------



## Tynen

Has anyone ever noticed another type (NF in my particular instance) take on the defense mechanisms of another type?? I know an INFP that I believe uses these NT defense tactics and fails miserably. Anyone else see this happen before?


----------



## aj8600

Fuck, I see all of those in myself... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ieatgingers

I do have to say, I relate to a lot of these. Except the one about things having to be perfect.


----------



## malphigus

> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


That is me all the way... sorry peeps.


----------



## starscream430

treesee said:


> I started reading shadow's post on how INFJs and INFPs react under extreme stress
> Crazy Way to Choose Your Type
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Dear Lord! When I do something stupid or mentally melt, I do fall into these categories. These statements are uncannily accurate


----------



## RobynC

I remember on a forum I was trying to debunk somebody because they were advocating policies that were very dangerous and I figured they had to be challenged and stamped out tut suite or it would spread like wildfire.

I understood exactly what they said, I just didn't agree with it and was trying to figure out any way I could think of to debunk it. I was using all the following tactics


Quoting out of context
Unrelenting endurance
Sophistry
Appeal to prejudice, fear, and so on

Does this qualify as nitpicking?


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

I think I've done all of these, but "Super-intellectual," "Blanking" and "Superstition" are the ones I fall into most. If that's not enough, "that's illogical" was what I did as a kid and "nitpick" comes up in arguments a lot.


----------



## an absurd man

These


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I think this comes with being an NT


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


----------



## nednerb

treesee said:


> *"The Thats Illogical Variant"*
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> *"The Super-Intellectual Variant"*
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> *"Nitpick Variant"*
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> *"Superstition Variant"*
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> *"Blanking Out Variant"*
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I think the vast majority of these are situation dependant but I have the ability to fall into any of these at any point in time.... I do have some reasonable justifications though:

*"The Thats Illogical Variant"*
Generally I dont do this when Im stressed, but can be argumentative when Im not right. The reason being that I am trying to understand why the conclusion I came to is not the same conclusion you came to. I need to align the information you have, with the information I have. If The response is because "I feel like it"... well that doesnt compute. The big issue I run into is that there are a lot of S's that do things because those are the steps you take, where we as NT's need to understand the "why" and build the steps to understand the "how". 

*"The Super-Intellectual Variant"*
When I get legitimately stressed, this is definitely the place I go. I lock down, want to be left alone so I can process information without other people meddling. It allows me to sink back into my place of comfort, that place being my head, the place where I know the rules and peoples "opinions" are not going to affect them. 

*"Nitpick Variant"*
I found I do this the most when Im feeling underappreciated or havent been given enough pat on the back for the work Ive been doing. It gives me a feel of importance and helps me give myself the pat on the back. I understand this isnt healthy and has taken me some time to understand why I do it which makes it easier to avoid.

*"Superstition Variant"*
This is generally where I go when I have a disturbance in my life, a big upheaval that is upsetting the "balance" as it were. I move into attempting to control things and create a sense of order in my life where there isnt currently. Generally this means organizing things, just for the sake of keeping myself busy, and to a certain extent helps me to create that peace that I need. 

*"Blanking Out Variant"*
This is just me on a daily basis.... I remember faces, but names arent a strong suit for me. Sometimes my brain is just moving too fast and those details escape me; but generally this is not caused by stress.


----------



## Gruvian

My top 2 are currently these:


treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical





treese said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Not like I show feelings much anyway... I become extremely indifferent and will turn down any kind of argument you have against me.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

The "That's Illogical" variant can hold true with me, although I'll actually have reasons _why_. XD

The Superstition variant holds true for me, but it doesn't get more true when I'm stressed. I just have a constant slight, low level of hypochondria. XD

I'll very rarely nitpick when I haven't had a good debate in a while and I feel like my mind is going, but asides from that I absolutely _hate_ nitpickers. With a passion.


----------



## rainydaze

treesee said:


> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


That is exactly me times infinity.


----------



## ChristynJ

treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


Currently in this mode


----------



## Knight of Ender

I become super-intellectual or blank out.


----------



## dracula

The "That's Illogical" variant sounds familiar, although I tend to use the phrase "that just doesn't make any sense". This simply occurs when I have a bad day or am irritated. I also use the "Super-Intellectual" variant a lot for long term stress, I can turn off my emotions for ages. It once got to a point where I thought I had none because it lasted for so long.


----------



## Asphodelle

Wow, I actually got chills when I read the 'Blanking Out' variant. I thought I was just getting old and my memory was going. Some small part of me had wondered if it was some sort of coping mechanism. To see it here? Yikes. I guess I have some work to do. Although I would wager it is one of the only ways I make it through my weekly interrogations (I'm sorry, _dinners_) with my ESFJ mother-in-law; I immediately forget everything she says. Someone just had a baby? Delete. How to make meatloaf? Delete. Yesterday at the hairdressers? Delete.

I also am guilty of the 'Super Intellectual Variant' but I've long since embraced that. A rock feels no pain, an island never cries, darlings.


----------



## ann4

Most of the time "The Super-Intellectual Variant", sometimes "The Nitpick Variant" and almost never "the Superstition Variant".


----------



## Hyperborea

treesee said:


> I started reading shadow's post on how INFJs and INFPs react under extreme stress
> Crazy Way to Choose Your Type
> (INFJ- dissociation)
> (INFP- masquerade)
> 
> I followed a link to a book on the topic, ended up at Amazon and searched for the rational's version..
> I think it is surprisingly accurate!
> 
> Not going to copy it all word for word but the basic ideas are:
> 
> When they feel out of control or incompetent rationals use several different defense mechanisms (some or all)
> 
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
> 
> 
> *For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
> *For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?


"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

Yep that's me.
Heck, I'm even running a psychological test on myself; Try and shut down all my emotional centers.


----------



## Exquisitor

> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


Pft, like that's maladaptive behaviour. Perfectly appropriate if you ask me.

I also tend to be aloof, avoidant and quibbling when I'm outside my comfort zone, so those fit.


----------



## RyuuzakiL

treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


Yup. Definitely what I end up doing.


----------



## BreakingTheFourthWall

I do the "Blanking out variant" more than I care to admit


----------



## EntropicBeing

Good read, need to avoid these more. XD Rather use my "ENTJ" inner demon and scare the shit out of people. But yes, those defend mechanism make sense as it sounds correct for us that consider rational stuff our priority.


----------



## BroNerd

treesee said:


> I started reading shadow's post on how INFJs and INFPs react under extreme stress
> Crazy Way to Choose Your Type
> (INFJ- dissociation)
> (INFP- masquerade)
> 
> I followed a link to a book on the topic, ended up at Amazon and searched for the rational's version..
> I think it is surprisingly accurate!
> 
> Not going to copy it all word for word but the basic ideas are:
> 
> When they feel out of control or incompetent rationals use several different defense mechanisms (some or all)
> 
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
> 
> 
> *For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
> *For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?


I can relate to the "That's Illogical Variant" strongly


----------



## Fantome

*"The Thats Illogical Variant"*
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

This is variant I use the most with general people or with most women to avoid making them cry.
I think it is my ''feeler'' variant, meaning the one which seems the less worse emotionally. I will use this variant for an easy battle or when I'm just wanting to have fun arguing. Also as a first step toward the next variant:

*"The Super-Intellectual Variant"*
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

God knows I do this often. At least twice a week with my older brother.
It freaks people out when I use this technique, they don't really know what to do. Usually they try to talk louder, with more emotions, and they end us frustrated that their ''moral'' analysis doesn't affect me.


----------



## Mzku

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical



"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


both of these, but i dont see how they're not pretty much the same.

i think, when another person is the core of the issue i do both simultaneously

on a normal basis, then probably just "super-intellectual variant"?

i think the "thats illogical variant" for me its used only specifically when dealing with somebody who just lets their feelings hang out all the time. its kind of a conditioned response. we cant get shit done if you're always in hysterics.


----------



## ColoradoGrrrl

*"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical*

Um, I'm with the others who say that's just an NT thing, not so much a defense mechanism

*"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis*

This! Was actually talking to a very close INTJ friend the other day and he wondered aloud if he was a sociopath because of how he found himself completely shutting down his feelings during a stressful conversation recently. I told him, no he wasn't, but that I totally understood because I do the same thing. Just completely drop out of my emotions when stressed. I have been doing it for almost two month now since my dad died because I haven't felt there has been a safe space to be open with my feelings - so I just stuff them. (Interestingly, the only person who has understood this and therefore provided the space I need to cope with my feelings is my INTJ friend... you'd have thought it would have been my INFJ friend, or ENFP friend, or INFP friend, but no - it's been my INTJ. And I think it's because he genuinely gets it in a way the others don't - even though they are known for their sensitivity to others' feelings)

*"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details *

I could see this. I can definitely get into a perfectionistic bent where if I can't do something perfectly then I won't do it at all.

*"Superstition Variant"
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
-Superstition
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.*

Definitely with the phobias and avoiding the unpleasant. Not so much superstition or OCD.
*
"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc*

Sometimes, yes, under stress. Wouldn't call this a defense mechanism though - more just how a brain physiologically reacts to high stress. Trivial information is of less importance and becomes harder to access - even if it's basic information you've known for a while. That said, I don't see this happening with me very often, maybe a couple instances in my whole life. Mostly I have a problem with remembering things too well.


----------



## Emdilem

um yeah my modus operandi is all of the variants, all the time! Fark.


----------



## Dream Walker

These hit home the strongest.

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc. *( We meet just hour ago... and I don't remember your name)*

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first 
-Illogical obsession with details


----------



## HypernovaGirl

*"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis*

All the time!


----------



## Spiren

All of them are true for me, although these two most:



treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical





treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


I do this when I'm extremely stressed:



treesee said:


> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


This is just a general experience with me from time to time:



treesee said:


> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


----------



## Alphar

Definitely the That's Illogical one xD


----------



## wickedly

when i tend to get into arguments with non-rational types

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


----------



## Wolf

I'm the "super-intellectual variant" on a daily basis. It's an accurate description of my behavior.


----------



## enese

*"The That's Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical*

Sure. 

*"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
*
Pretty much what happened when I got into high school.

*"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details 
*
This is the one I absolutely hate but can't help not doing. _`It won't be perfect, what is the use? Look, what is that? Unrelated info! It might be helpful when you want to solve another problem. Let's check this out and forget the other things, shall we?`_ Also the _I don't know, I think I'm missing some crucial details..._ when you have gathered pretty much everything there is to gather about the thing you are working on. 

*"Superstition Variant"
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
-Superstition
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
*
Bees. I'm looking at you. You see when I'm normal, I just stand there and wait for them to go away, I'm not bothered. But when I have other things going on in my head, I become `GOD GET THAT MONSTER OFF OF ME IT'S GOING TO STING ME AND I'M GONNA DIE`. I do have bee allergy but it's not like there aren't any hospitals around *rolls eyes*

*
"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.*

Often, I forget my own name or age. I may also not remember you even if we met 15 minutes ago.


----------



## AnimatingAnabiel

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.

These two fit me very well. The Super-Intellectual was my entire teenage years. It's not a lie when I say I didn't hug or show affection to anyone (except my dog and even that was limited and usually when no one else was around) for 6ish years. 

Blanking out is my go to right now, as much as it annoys me. It's not so much that I forget, but often pretend to forget so it seems less my fault and just something that happened. It's amazing to me that people just accept this and call me an airhead, when in reality I remember the most minute detail of things that happened years ago that directly apply to the situation the person's going through now.


----------



## smokeafish

Lol I do all but the last two, plus i get narcissistic and delude myself somewhat, even though I know on some level the entire time I'm full of shit, when I'm alone and can think properly (ENTP, need time alone to process properly) I break it all down and see through my bullshit/the crap I'm putting those around me through, I then make a plan and execute it asap so problem solved, doesn't normally happen anymore though, have become very adept at avoiding persistently stressful scenarios


----------



## Too Weird Too Normal

All of the above - I'm screwed


----------



## Wolf

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


I like to collect information on individuals that I am interested in. I only disregard other people's feelings or morals when I am at my worst.



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


I probably do this more than I should.



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


This is definitely me. I'm not obsessed with every individual detail, but I definitely obsess over some details that I shouldn't waste my time worrying about.



> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


Oh yeah, I have to work hard to break myself out of this type of mindset. If left unchecked and unquestioned it wreaks havoc on my everyday life.



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Only rarely do I forget these sorts of things, I can retain information that I care to remember in the first place fairly easily.


----------



## mOchO

treesee said:


> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


Yep! These things are hard to retain has an image (or a model) in my brain, so it happens to me very often, like forgetting my own age or (momentarily) my own birthday. That's why I can always direct myself (using a mental map) where I want to go, but have a hard time giving directions to others because I don't remember street's/store's/place's names.

As for the others, I practice all of them to a greater or smaller extent depending on the situation I'm in.


----------



## T_M_D

Too familiar


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.*

Oh my god,this is so me xD


----------



## killemdeader

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
*-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info*

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
*-becoming cold and distant*
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

"Nitpick Variant"
*-Not following through because it has to be perfect first*
-Illogical obsession with details 

"Superstition Variant"
*-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.*

"Blanking Out Variant"
*-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.*

I do like all of this, granted I'm not naive enough to see people's emotions as illogical or some shit that's short-sighted, stupid and lacks perspective, but for the most part this is me.


----------



## dawnriddler

*reply*

These twooo: 

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details 

It keeps telling me to add characters and when i do it still keeps asking me to add 1 more :shocked:


----------



## fluffypencils

...I... um... I am prone to all of those.

(in fairness in different situations, but still...)

The first three showup most in arguments that I'm a) emotional about, b) losing (it happens occasionally), or c) both. I will literally point out every teeny tiny flaw in the argument, "logic out" particularly undesirable consequences of perfectly good actions, and be extremely petty when it comes picking up mistakes in grammar, word choice, etc., all while acting inherently superior. ...and because I am the perfect cold-hearted machine, this is basically why my ironically-more-emotional INTJ brother hates me. In fairness, he also does all these, I'm just better at it.

The superstition thingy is not common, but I do have phobias, and things I just really hate doing (one of them being socializing, joy), and I do act in illogical ways because of them, though I try and back them up with logic, which never works out very well, because it leads to the above scenario, and right there you have every reason why I've ever lost an argument.

I don't often blank out, but when I do, it's usually brought about by sudden social pressure.


----------



## atamagasuita

Im an NF type trying to develop my NT. 

Anyways, some applies to me as well.

"The Thats Illogical Variant"
-continuous questioning of the other person to gather info 
(paranoia. I'm paranoid, security freak.)

-then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
(i used to be like this when i was a child, i really thought it's called selfishness.. Just how my NF friends are calling me. XD "you don't care" said they.. That's why i kinda developed my NF type and tries to care, but the downside was, i was able to acquire as well the bad sides of NF which is people pleasing, i got aware of what people might think of me, if i hurted someone with what I've said.. That sucks. Im returning to my old NT self now. I care, i just really don't give a fuck about bullshit.) 

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
(hmm i am like this eventhough i wasn't NT)

-showing no emotion to others
(ive been like this. Haha. But ofcourse i developed my NF, so im not anymore) 

-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
(teenage years indeed. I was so geek that time, such a nerd but i like it)

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
(i got this, i don't know NF applies to this as well.) 

-Illogical obsession with details 
(hmm, yeah. For me, it's either i ignore it totally or get obsessed over it fully, is that NTP?)

"Superstition Variant"
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
(none) 
-Superstition
(none)
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
(I'm overcoming my phobias i face them)

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
(all the time. Nf also spaces out you know! Well through imagination, but yeah i am not good at people's name and places. XD really.) 

*For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
*For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? 
Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?

Holds true for me.


----------



## warxzawa

"The Super-Intellectual Variant" and "The Thats Illogical Variant" could pretty much describe me when under stress


----------



## atamagasuita

Wow i answered here. Tehe. I answered seriously


----------



## BioSin

Yes. Only one.

The "That's Illogical Variant"
For me this happens most in order to manipulate the situation to gain the high ground in a debate or argument. I tend to do this when I already know the answer and want to watch someone stumble through a verbal excrement of their (illogical) emotional reasoning simply so that I can confirm my theories and solidify my response. I've already decided that they're wrong and will let them know that their feelings about whatever it may be are illogical, unnecessary, or invalid.

I wouldn't say this is a defense mechanism though, that is just my standard.


----------



## olonny

treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


This is totally me.
With a little bit of "continiously questioning others"


----------



## RoboticForest

treesee said:


> I started reading shadow's post on how INFJs and INFPs react under extreme stress
> Crazy Way to Choose Your Type
> (INFJ- dissociation)
> (INFP- masquerade)
> 
> I followed a link to a book on the topic, ended up at Amazon and searched for the rational's version..
> I think it is surprisingly accurate!
> 
> Not going to copy it all word for word but the basic ideas are:
> 
> When they feel out of control or incompetent rationals use several different defense mechanisms (some or all)
> 
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.
> 
> 
> *For rationals*: Do you recognise some of these defense mechanisms in yourself
> *For irrationals :tongueha just kidding) For non NTs*: Do you associate more with the defense mechanisms on Shadows thread? Or do these "NT defenses" hold true for you as well?


I can get into the that's illogical variant when debating with people. Some people just debate with their feelings, not logic, it seems. *shrugs* Though, I don't show that I find them illogical. I dislike causing emotional conflict. I've read that people with lower Fe are more afraid of conflict less because they care about them, but have more trouble with dealing with emotional situations in general. 

I can get to the super intellectual variant when I'm stressed enough. I get really quiet and withdrawn. Though, I usually am tend to be withdrawn so I don't think people can tell much of the difference if I withdraw because I'm stressed or withdraw because I just like my alone time. I guess the only minor difference people can find is that when I'm in a better mood while being alone, I greet people when they say hi to me and go back to whatever intellectual interest I'm taking part in. If I'm more stressed, I tend to tune them out. Though, I can also be like that when I'm tired from socializing. Though, exhaustion from socializing is also another form of stress now that I think about it. If people try to talk to me or I have some work to do with others — any talking will be met with a distant look, silence and a face that makes me look like I'm thinking deeply.

I can get into hardcore problem solving modes when stressed enough — after I try to calm myself down enough so I can think better. I can stay hours alone analyzing a problem in depth. Fear really gets me thinking. Though, I wouldn't really call it as shutting down my emotions as it is putting them aside to analyze things. I've learned that suppressing them can end up worse in the long run so I take time to acknowledged my emotions.

Nitpick variant. I can overthink things, sure. It seems to be more in control these days. A hell lot more. But it's still there at times. I get the urge to have to explore every possibility and have to deeply analyze its possible flaws or problems before acting. These days, I'm practicing to be more ready to act these days. Seems to be a type 5 thing really. 

Superstition variant. 
I used to have this more when I was younger. Especially in some dark times of my life. It seems really controlled these days though. 


Blanking out variant is more something that happens to me in more severe times of stress. When I can't really go into problem solving mode anymore and tend to be more emotionally unstable. I once was so stressed, I forgot my name. I tend to space out more in this stage and have trouble focusing. Thanks to some dark times in my life, I've learned to be able to ask for help in this stage and recover faster due to this. All the other variant I tend to work on myself. But for this, I'm pretty helpless on my own. Thankfully, that doesn't happen too often.

I'm mostly super intellectual variant and nitpick variant. Superstition variant next, then that's illogical and blanking out variant last.


----------



## thatweirdnerd

Those are true for me, I guess...


----------



## visceral

yes....this is going to be a useful thread for me


----------



## catharsiis

The "That's Illogical" variant, "Super-Intellectual" variant & "Superstitious" variant all resonate with me.

I over-analyze way too much under stress. I feel the need to nitpick a situation until I understand all aspects of it. And if someone's view doesn't match my analysis, I'll either dismiss them, or freak out and become even more nit-picky to try and make sure I have everything "correct".

Eventually this will lead to me "shutting down" and basically becoming a heartless robot until I can find a simple solution to the problem lol


----------



## Eu_citzen

> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


I mostly do the first, "Super-Intellectual variant".

The other is fairly rare.


----------



## Trumpyhose

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I find myself suffer under both and it always become terribly awkward for other people.


----------



## casepag

thewindlistens said:


> I do this all the time.


I feel ya too


----------



## casepag

probably: 
"The Super-Intellectual Variant" - when someone I care about hurts me deeply. 
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

"Nitpick Variant" - when I get bad - when I'm very anxious 
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details 

"Superstition Variant" - when i'm anxious 
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
-Superstition
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.


----------



## isaac_a15

> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


I thought that this was just NT in general.



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


I have a tendency to do this, not so much under stress, but when I'm uncomfortable or around certain people.



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


I tend to zone out a lot, but not from stress. It's like I start thinking and stare off into nothing and I become so involved in my thoughts that I black out everything around me.


----------



## Dissentient

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


All of these, but not so much the superstitious variant.


----------



## M Plus 7

I exhibit the Nitpick Variant most strongly, followed by the Superstition Variant and That's Logical Variant.


----------



## Helane

treesee said:


> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


I do both. I have totally shut down before like the top one. I don't know I've showed NO emotions, but the other two of the three I think I have done before. But I also do the second as well.


----------



## TB_Wisdom

I don't relate to any of them. Possible Forer effect? I also suspect many of those are related to thinking, thus equally applicable to ST types. 

When I'm out of control, unfortunately my defense mechanism tends towards anger. I become what you could call a toxic thinker and assertive in a negative way, getting like _"this is stupid as hell"_ or _"how on earth can you think that this is..."_ or _"what the hell is going on inside your brain"_ or _"seriously we've talked about this 100 times, what is the possible reason why it just simply doesn't sink into your brain"_. Bad, childish and toxic behavior related to anger.


----------



## Tabris

I don't often feel "out of control" or "incompetent" so that's a bit hard to tell but I do recognize myself in "The Thats Illogical Variant". 
If I really feel "out of control", I have however more chances to suddenly be incredibly disgusted by the person who made me feel like this and somehow thinking that I am some sort of god compared to them and how they should get destroyed immediately in some sort of awfully gruesome way to cleance their sin. So yeah, I get very angry but I calm down pretty quickly. If I have the occasion, I'll either stop the conversation or leave the room where that person is.


----------



## legendddhgf

"The Thats Illogical Variant"

Almost always.


----------



## Qwerty727

I pretty much do all of these. I don't think that's a good thing.


----------



## whyrl

All of this is exactly me. All the time. 

I do the first two ("that's illogical" and "super intellectual) when I can't deal with humans. When someone starts spewing their feelings everywhere, I totally go all robot because I have no fucking clue what to do. I have to fall back on my strengths. 

I do the last three ("nitpicking," "superstition," and "blanking out") whenever I can't deal with the universe. If the pressures of some project, some job, some family thing, or just life in general overwhelm me, I start obsessing over stupid details or random shit I'm paranoid about. After that, I blank out. Screw everything. I'll stare at the wall for three days and dissociate so bad that I forget mundane facts about my own life. 

So funny to read this because it hit home so hard!


----------



## INTPuns

> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


That is me to a tee when I stress out


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh

With exception of the Superstition Variant, I find myself doing these depending on the situation and especially if I'm stressed out



> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical


I tend to do this when I'm low-key pissed at someone



> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis


High-key pissed



> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details


Whenever I fall short of my own expectations



> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


All the time while having mental block


----------



## Jaycen

> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis



My go-to stressed out state.


----------



## soulsin

That was too long to read and who brought 2009 back? lol


----------



## bunnyearslawyer

"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.

_My gosh, I do this way too often. I forget everything. Mostly on purpose because I love rediscovery._

"The Super-Intellectual Variant"
-becoming cold and distant
-showing no emotion to others
-shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis

_Fuck, this is my ultimate "y'all I'm in a bad mood" mode_

"Superstition Variant"
-Obsessive Compulsive behavior
-Superstition
-Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.

_Me getting used to a new situation (which I do pretty quickly)_

"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details

_The Monica Geller part of me_


----------



## pinwheel

treesee said:


> "The Thats Illogical Variant"
> -continuous questioning of the other person to gather info
> -then disregards the other person's feelings and morals as illogical
> 
> "The Super-Intellectual Variant"
> -becoming cold and distant
> -showing no emotion to others
> -shutting down feelings and increasing factual analysis
> 
> "Nitpick Variant"
> -Not following through because it has to be perfect first
> -Illogical obsession with details
> 
> "Superstition Variant"
> -Obsessive Compulsive behavior
> -Superstition
> -Avoiding unpleasant, phobias, etc.
> 
> "Blanking Out Variant"
> -Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.


All of these are pretty relatable honestly, the "nitpick" and "superstition" variants especially.


----------



## Pippi

*"Nitpick Variant"
-Not following through because it has to be perfect first
-Illogical obsession with details*​
Yeah, all the time. Tunnel vision.


*"Blanking Out Variant"
-Spacing out basic facts, names of friends, places, etc.*​
I think I do this because of brain trauma, not because of NT. I used to be exceptional at recalling stuff. Now I blank out.


----------



## eva26

damn had a nice read with the "INFJ or INFP? a closer look" really both the catatonic and the masquerade defense mechanism fits me well, it was almost a bit frightening or embarrasing to sit and read through so many lines that just head on describes a way I react in stressful situations.


----------

